# Konsole löschen



## Hatschi (26. Jul 2010)

hi, ich möchte einen Countdown für die Konsole schreiben, da soll dann drin stehen: "noch: 3", "noch 2", "noch 1" und so weiter. Ich möchte die jetzt aber nicht alle untereinander stehen haben, sollen die sollen an Stelle des alten Eintrags stehen. Ist es irgendwie möglich die Konsole oder am besten nur Teile zu leeren / löschen? (das ganze sollte natürlich System-unabhängig funktionieren)


----------



## faetzminator (26. Jul 2010)

Hatschi hat gesagt.:


> (das ganze sollte natürlich System-unabhängig funktionieren)



Ist Konsolenabhängig, falls es denn überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jul 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/40782-loeschen-console.html
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/21506-konsolenanimationen.html
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/7905-konsole-bildschirm-loeschen.html


----------

